# My first attempt at a Skull Corpsing



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am so excited ..
I was waiting for my snake head to dry so I attemtped these 2 skull corpsings
Just a plastic skull form dollar store, cut out eyes and around teeth area.
Floor adhesive, then a nylon legging over skull and then more floor adhesive.
then stained (aged oak)
light pic








dead skin hanging








lit up by candle








I may stain inside also yet..looks kinda light

Hope ya like them!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, those came out nice.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

NICE! I need to try this myself.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like them. I've been putting off corpsing - but I think I'll have to just dive right in.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY NICE work Lilly!! ....Love the way you use lighting to show your props


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice touch with the dead skin hanging off the throat!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really great!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job lilly


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

pretty nice, good work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, what wonderful results for a first attempt  And they look great in the lighting.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone..I have 2 more I am going to try something different than that what I did on those with..
who knows maybe it will turn into a pile of deadheads LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet lilly


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job of corpsing. These are great looking props with use of the dollar store skulls. Cutting out the eyes was a cool idea.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I classify this as gore, and it looks nice!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Lilly, The skulls turned out great!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job Lilly!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done, and good photography too. I usually do the inside with flat black spray paint, gives it depth. Nothing like a pile of corpse skulls to say Happy Halloween.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

very corpsy.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the legging Idea, looks great!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

looks really good!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks ...
here is a pic of them I darkened the inside ...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mucho better


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, any idea where you will put them/how they will be set up?


----------



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

Look out! Here come the zombies!! :zombie:

Those are great!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks again guys...
Ty..
I was thinking of laying them around my giant snake I am making, like he had them for dinner a while back.
I have 2 more but wish I could get more of those , my dollar store is out of them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job! They look great. 

I agree about the inside, I know I need to see about getting some sort of stain on the inside of my Blucky corpse's head. It's too clean looking in there... lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks nice.


----------

